# Godspeed Lita



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

A dear friend of mine lost her precious golden, Lita today.

I don't know much about what happened at this time but just wanted to share my sorrow with those whom I know will understand.

Many heartfelt prayers to Sherry & Tony during this loss.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Prayers from Alabama for Sherry and Tony.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Did I know Lita, MJ?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I think so Jo Ellen, Sherry's Lita & Holly from PA


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed Sweet Lita~Thank You For Your Love


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

God's Speed Lita!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh God no!

I just read how Lita passed, I am so very, very, sorry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Lita's family and hope they can find comfort in the memories of her. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Louisiana thoughts going to Lita and her family.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sleep softly and run free, sweet Lita.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh no, it can't be! Oh, I feel so sorry for Sherry. I have not seen what happened illness or injury, but this is just heartbreaking.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It was posted on Robin's forum. I don't feel comfortable sharing without Sherry's permission. Sherry is a wonderful person and supporter of Goldens and I feel so bad for her family.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Sherry & Tony send their heartfelt thanks. Thank you so much everyone for thinking of them in this time of need.

And our wonderful Steve Harlin once again graces us with his beautiful and elegent recreations of Lita...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for the family







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are beautiful Steve/MJ.......


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Lita was a precious and loved golden. She brought so much to all those that knew her. My heart breaks for Sherry and Tony!!!!! Those pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass on to your friends how sorry i am to see that they have lost their goldie Lita.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I didnt know Lita ( only after her passing, unfortunately )...thank you both Martha's for telling me. It really doenst matter whether or not I know them...I feel just as sad and empty when I hear of losing one.

RIP sweet girl.

We love you
Victoria and Buddy


----------

